
Millions of Exposed RDP on the Internet - Breadmaker
https://blog.binaryedge.io/2019/05/15/rdp-exposed-on-the-internet/
======
PatrolX
It has been named BlueKeep.

Track its progress at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BlueKeep/](https://www.reddit.com/r/BlueKeep/) or
#BlueKeep on Twitter.

